# 3.0L Mods



## VQMatt (Feb 21, 2004)

Just outta curiosity, how well does the 3.0 respond to minor mods such as an exhaust, WAM, and so on?


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Exhaust...i.e. Y-pipe, testpipe, B-pipe and muffler would run ~20whp. Maybe more or less but that is about average. Compared to ~150-155whp stock I think it comes to around 15% increase which is pretty nice. The y-pipe is the one bolt-on that you will see the best increase.

What is a 'WAM'?


----------



## FLAVOR247 (Dec 20, 2003)

I agree, if you looking for cheap but effective mods the y pipe is great.
The y pipe paired with a good intake will help. Not extreme power but you should notice a greater pull increase. With my Injen I noticed my car pulled harder around 3500k. With my stillen popccharger my car had a better throttle reponse.


----------



## VQMatt (Feb 21, 2004)

WAM=Warm Air Intake. If I were to get a y-pipe, should i get an axle back muffler? i'm not looking to make my car too loud like my last one which just got plain aggravating with the obnoxious amount of noise. From what i've heard, there's not much you have to do to make these cars a heck of alot quicker than they are now. But, as stated, I am looking for cheap ways of gaining power back from what is lost through the drivetrain and whatnot.

edit:I'm not looking to get a CAI cause i really don't want to have to deal with drilling a hole wherever it goes.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

WAM...riiiight. I have one and it works great. Might as well find an intake midpipe too, like Frankencar.

You really don't need to open up 'all' of your exhaust...Some backpressure is good.
An axle-back muffler will make your car louder. The stock b-pipe (piping from cat to the back) already has a resonator which greatly smooths out and quiets the exhaust note.

I currently have the stock muffler but am awaiting the time/money to get an axle-back muffler installed. As of right now though I am not too concerned on replacing the muffler.

But yeah, cheapest you can do right now would be to spend $160 on a Warpspeed Y-pipe...<---That group deal is going on in Maxima.org for that price. That is an awesome price. Changing out your y-pipe will be the single most noticeable mod aside from n2o/Turbo/Supercharger.


----------



## FLAVOR247 (Dec 20, 2003)

MrEous said:


> Changing out your y-pipe will be the single most noticeable mod aside from n2o/Turbo/Supercharger.


Dont forget ECU and flywheel. I noticed a big difference when I installed my ECU. Felt like I installed the y pipe again. My car actually pulls in 5th on the highway when I punch it.
The flywheel was real noticable upon accerleration. RPMS' climb way quicker.
But I dont consider the flywheel to be a minor mod. Its expensive and so is the ECU, but worth it.


----------



## VQMatt (Feb 21, 2004)

Can't do the flywheel cause it's an auto. I'm just tryin to find a place to get a cheap but decent universal muffler to weld on. Any one know of some places? with the y-pipe, i know it will pass emissions now if i let the car warm up as i am an emissions inspector, but what will happen when the emissions machines get switched over to where they just plug into the OBDII port (if anyone knows). One major mod i do plan on doing when i get the money is definately a supercharger. am i going to have to modify the engines internals to run a supercharger? and what is usually the max PSI our engines can handle?


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

the VQ30 has been recorded to handle as much as 14psi with a supercharger IIRC. the motor has also been known to handle 500hp 500tq on stock internals.


----------



## Maximeltman (Nov 16, 2003)

where can i get a lightweight flywheel? and what kind of ecu is he talking of?


----------



## 96_vqmax (May 14, 2003)

Maximeltman said:


> where can i get a lightweight flywheel? and what kind of ecu is he talking of?


There are a few company make Fly wheel for our car.You can check it out more on MAXIMA ORG.For the ECU Jim Wolf Technology and Techno Square.Do not get Jet waste of $$$. :thumbup:


----------

